# Some more smoked salmon for my mother-in-law



## rbranstner (Aug 1, 2010)

Well my mother in law loves my smoked salmon and she was getting low on her stock so she talked me into smoking up another batch for her. She usually gets one or two fillets and I kept telling her if I am going to smoke salmon you might as well get a bunch. She ended up getting four big fillets and I cut them in half and sealed them up for her and she ended up with 7 nice fillets of smoked salmon. Seven because I had to take one for all of my effort. haha. Here is some Qview. The same old recipe I have used for a while but I have been slacking on the Qview lately so I figured I would post some of my recent smokes.

All ready to be cut up and apply the cure/rub for the night in the freezer.








Just going on the smoke shack. I am using the Amaze N Smoker for the first time in this smoker.







A close shot of the salmon going on.







The A Maze N Smoker













All done and resting before getting sealed and off to the freezer.







Another Shot.







Thanks for looking at my post.


----------



## meateater (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome looking salmon! I love that stuff.


----------



## matts (Aug 1, 2010)

Those look great.  I did one fillet today and wish it would have turned out that nice.  It was covered in the white stuff.  Still tasted great tho.


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 1, 2010)

MattS said:


> Those look great.  I did one fillet today and wish it would have turned out that nice.  It was covered in the white stuff.  Still tasted great tho.


What kind of salmon where you using? My buddie picked up some salmon for cheap on a sale one time (I don't remember the kind of salmon) but it had a ton of white oozing out of it when I smoked it.


----------



## matts (Aug 1, 2010)

I can't remember the name, I got it at Sam's and it wasn't cheap.  It was the only package that still had the skin on it.

After pulling it out of the brine I did let it sit out for a couple hours to dry up.  The only thing I can think of was (besides the actual salmon) is that I couldn't for the life of me get the smoke vault below 205 today.  Usually I don't have a problem with 185, but not today.


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 1, 2010)

Well Sams is where I buy all of my salmon and it has always been good stuff so you should be good there. Before I built my smoke shack  I was using my small propane smoker and I had a hard time keeping the temps down and I would notice some of the white fat/juice start to come to the surface when I was smoking like you are talking about. When I smoke at lower temps I have never had that issue.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing some great salmon pics. I also buy my salmon from Sam's Club, it's always fresh. Nice to see that some folks still smoke salmon with using a brine. It's all good my friend.


----------

